# Wertermittlung Radon Skeen 120 10.0 (Rahmenkit)



## der_raubfisch (14. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein neuwertiges Skeen 10.0 Rahmenkit zu verkaufen. Das Rad hat 700km gelaufen, ist aus Nov. 16 und ist in einem sehr guten Zustand (keine Kratzer, gabel war im Okt. im Service). 

Verkaufen möchte ich den Rahmen/Dämpfer, die Gabel, Vorbau und Lenker.

Was bekommt man dafür? 1000€?

Anbei ein Bild vom Rad.





Grüße
Christoph


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. August 2018)

Weiß ja nicht ob es noch aktuell ist. Bei Bike-Discount gibts den Rahmen für 450€ neu. Somit würde ich für einen gebrauchten Rahmen ohne Grantie vielleicht 250€ ausgeben. Dazu käme Dämpfer (200€) Gabel (250€) Lenker/Vorbau (50€). Denke 750€ für alles ist realistisch.

...und nein...das war natürlich jetzt kein Angebot! 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-29-rahmen-black-anthracite-orange-709888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (15. August 2018)

Danke dir für deine Rückmeldung! Ich habe den Rahmen behalten bzw. fahre das Rad weiter. Nur die Gabel habe ich gegen eine 34er Factory getauscht. 

Grüße
Christoph


----------

